# Dunkerrin Grey Mist



## ZEBBY1000 (1 May 2010)

I'm interested in a horse by Dunkerrin Grey Mist does any one have any info on this stallion's temperament etc. Or has any one got any pics of their foals/youngsters by him?


----------



## Irishlife (1 May 2010)

Hi,

My neighbours have some foals by him and they were pleased with the results as they have two mares who are really big and DGM is 161cms so the foals were not so big as by other stallions.

He is very well bred being by Carrabawn View out of a mare called Boston Burglar by the famous TB Prefairy who pops up in a few eventing pedigrees. He has a few progeny showjumping at 1.00, 1.10 level.

Photo of him of the IDHS site and Horse Sport Ireland.  I do not have any photos of offspring though, so actually not much help to you. He himself is a very noble looking boy.


----------



## magic104 (2 May 2010)

ZEBBY1000 said:



			I'm interested in a horse by Dunkerrin Grey Mist does any one have any info on this stallion's temperament etc. Or has any one got any pics of their foals/youngsters by him?
		
Click to expand...

Try this link - http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=Dunkerrin+Grey+Mist+&x=15&y=21


----------



## rebel mountain (2 May 2010)

he is a half brother to the pride of shaunlara one of the foundation stallion of the irish draught horse along with clover hill and king of diamonds
by carrabawn sire of numerous jumpers and sire of RDS RID champion stallion gurraun zidane


----------



## gadetra (3 May 2010)

He's a lovely lovely stallion-not too far from me. He has a lovely tempremant, one of our neighbours is standing a young ID stallion by him and he is the quietist stallion I have ever come across!!
Carabawn View (his sire) is a complete outcross for King Of Diamonds and Clover Hill and the dam is, as Rebel Mountain said dam of Pride of Shaunlara and something of a 'supermare'. She was by Prefairy/Precipitation (TB)a huge influence in eventing sires, so teh TB isn't too far away in his pedigree which for me is a good thing. ;-)
He's a goodie!!


----------

